
Show HN: Themes based on the biggest startups - seruda
https://github.com/sruda/steroidesign
======
git-pull
My favorite theme in the whole world in 2017? Out of any other startups?

Heroku.

By far. They call it "Purple".

URL: [https://purple.herokuapp.com/](https://purple.herokuapp.com/)

They're overhauling it (see
[https://purple3.herokuapp.com/](https://purple3.herokuapp.com/))

The caveat? It's not open source and only used internally.

Would love it if they open sourced the primitives mixins/font sizes/white
spacings/forms in their new design spec.

Their documentation is also the cream of the crop. Highly readable, and
pleasant.

Their product is also solid. As someone who has contributed to config managers
and been through all the cloud stuff, it's a relief to just `git push heroku`
and have everything _just work_.

Not sure who leads them, but they're doing something right.

~~~
seruda
Wua it's awesome... I have never seen it before. But you have the reason, it
so beautiful, and it'll awesome if you could use it in your own projects only
using 1 command.

------
drinchev
Looks awesome! Really like the idea of reusable sass files. I would suggest
maybe some GNOME UI components or anything OSS, since most of what you have is
kinda dodgy with the license ( I assume ).

------
declank
This is remarkable and awesome. Great job :) It's cool to see open source
themes that are beautiful beyond the Sass frameworks out there.

------
seruda
Thanks to 'git-pull' comment I just realized that exists something great, that
collect a big number of internal Style Guide of big companies:
[http://styleguides.io/examples](http://styleguides.io/examples)

Our idea with steroidesign is create a styleguide open source based on these
big companies. Create a basic standard, and write every theme based on this
standard, open and free for all.

It would be great! We are not sure if it's useful for the designer/developer
community, but sounds a great project.

------
orthoganol
I wonder how many power devs or consulting shops use their own version
internally? I've built something like this over the course of a couple years
for client projects (it now has 12, also BEM-style Sass templates from well-
designed startups, I think pretty much all YC, that I can inject into new
prototypes). Although they are tuned for specific framework integration with a
bunch of bash scripts, not just standalone assets.

------
pc86
This emoji thing has got to stop. It's getting ridiculous.

------
hartator
No demo?

~~~
cspags
Airbnb theme: [http://www.waysily.com/](http://www.waysily.com/)

------
vpribish
that title is noxious

~~~
tertius
Inject some nox then perhaps?

~~~
ghrifter
Time to hit the nox.

